# labradoodle or goldendoodle as hunting dogs??



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone out there ever hunt over a goldendoodle or labradoodle?

We're looking for a dog we can have inside with the kids that won't shed but I still want to take him out pheasant hunting and goose hunting once in a while..

Thanks! Happy Hunting!


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

The standard poodle was orginally bred for hunting back in the day. but todays line pretty much all instinct has been breed out of them so it would be a crap shoot as to far as what traits and what not were passed down from the parents. But y ou could teach pretty much any dog to hunt its just a matter of how well they will be able to do it. I even recall reading an article not so long ago of a man who trained pigs to hunt pheasants.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't get a "doodle" anything, pick the breed you like best and put up with the hair.

Sorry but the designer breeds, and there breeders really chap my bu**

Sorry to be so blunt but there dogs and they all shed, some more than others, if you don't want to deal with a little hair in the house then don't get a dog. The whole DOODLE thing is a selling point aimed at people that don't know any better.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

At the kennel here we have trained 6 lab X poodles this summer. 2 were O.k. 2 passible and 2 were terrible. They all shed just like any other dog.
I don't like your odds of getting a good one. Its a total sales gimick and its working, people are paying over a grand for these glorifide muts. Sorry I had to vent also. Most of the ones around here come from a puppy mill also which is another reason it ticks me off.


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

designer breeds = mutts....I love the marketing gimmic tho, shows imagination. Most times these people breed with no concern to the dogs welfare or for traits that are actually desireable...just Oh I love muffy she's so nice and isnt he handsome....not what makes a well bred dog .

You might try a vizla I dont think they shed as much as a lab....but its hard to beat a lab.

I got two high flutin pointers out here with me, good dogs.....my ole lab has double the finds. Remember the purchase of the dog is the cheapest part of the whole deal.....dont skimp on a well bred dog whatever your choice of breeds.


----------

